# Беларусь > Частные объявления > Реклама >  Частные объявления аренды

## Мильва

На сайте Арендую.бел представлены [Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ], начиная от автомобилей, инструментов, заканчивая детскими товарами и бытовыми приборами. Здесь вы можете найти и арендовать необходимую вещь на часы, сутки, напрямую у арендодателя!

----------

